
Show HN: Readology – Simple, bloat-free blogging platform - _Understated_
https://readology.net/
======
hvaoc
Refreshing effort making web simple again.

~~~
_Understated_
OP here!

Thanks hvaoc, there's a time and a place for stuff and for predominantly text-
based content, I like the clean approach.

